# New(er) to the sport



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

I've decided I'd be more comfortable riding goofy. I'm attempting to switch my bindings around, but I can't line the screw holes up. Any suggestions? I have Burton board and bindings.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

If they fit regular, they fit goofy.


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, yeah. I figured it out. Seems to me the degrees are backwards? Idk.


----------

